# After the commute



## iridemtb (May 25, 2011)

When you guys commute to work how do you freshen up when you get there? Does anyone travel to a place they need to wear a suit to? Ive always wondered what everyone does with their clothes and etc while riding.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. There are a lot of posts on this subject. Here is a link to a search that should help you find many of the posts. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=3953445


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't have to wear a suit, but did wear dress shirts/ties/slacks. I generally left clothes at work, and I'd use a washcloth and some body wash and do a sort of sponge bath on the face, sweaty/stinky areas, and feet.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

First off, slow down. Try to maintain an average speed of 12 mph. Study the photos at Copenhagen Cycle Chic, this link was to the tag "bicycle fashion for men". The vast majority of Danish commuters ride in their street clothes, and not in riding kit. Just a reminder that somewhere in the neighborhood of 30,000 people commute by bicycle in Copenhagen on a daily basis, and do not need to freshen up once they reach work.


----------



## DJZ (Sep 25, 2011)

I commute 2 days a week and just leave clothes at work and change when I get there. If I road at a 12mph pace it would take me 1.5 hours to get to work not including time stopped at red lights, so that wouldn't work. Lucky for me we just put a shower in, but before that I would shower before I left for work and take a baby wipe shower when I got there.


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

Google Rocket Shower. It works pretty well for me.


----------



## DJZ (Sep 25, 2011)

About how many uses do you get out of a bottle of Rocket Shower? I might order some and keep it in my commute bags just in case...


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

DJZ said:


> I commute 2 days a week and just leave clothes at work and change when I get there. If I road at a 12mph pace it would take me 1.5 hours to get to work not including time stopped at red lights, so that wouldn't work. Lucky for me we just put a shower in, but before that I would shower before I left for work and take a baby wipe shower when I got there.


+1
Slowing from my 20mph pace steals from sleep time. Plus, I'd most likely tip over from boredom. Need speed for exercise, as well.

I shower the night before and washcloth myself clean, since we've no shower facility here.
Good thing mornings are cool.


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a stash of baby wipes in my desk and carry work clothes on bike. Leave early in morning when it's not too hot in the summer so minimal sweat.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm fortunate, I'm a personal trainer so my commutes are short 1-2 miles and I wear workout gear. I live in NYC, if I worked a corporate job and had to be dressed nice for it, I'd probably choose to go with some sort of electric bike for commuting just so I wouldn't get all sweaty.


----------



## DJZ (Sep 25, 2011)

Baby wipes work OK when it was not too hot, but over the summer it can be 80+ by the time I get to work and the baby wipes were not quite enough to get the job done. I don't think I stunk up the place, but I just did not feel as clean as I would have liked. My commute is 18 or 22 miles depending on the rout I take, there is no getting to work without being sweaty.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

I've had my 15 mile commute planned out for some time now but this is the only reason I haven't done it. I wear a shirt and tie and couldn't figure out how I'd get to work in similar condition as I left home. Mornings in the summer here in WNY are very humid so, even if I leave early and take it easy, I'm still sweating buckets after 15 miles. It's unavoidable.
Question: I'm in a cubicle, so I don't really have anywhere to store extra clothes. For those of you who bring your clothes to work, do you just roll them up in your bags or wear them? I also really like my sleep so wearing my shirt and dress pants and going 7mph would take me till Wednesday to get to work. There's really no 'fresh as a daisy" technique without having a shower at work, is there?


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

DJZ said:


> About how many uses do you get out of a bottle of Rocket Shower? I might order some and keep it in my commute bags just in case...


I have been commuting on average 3 times a week for the last 3 months and and haven't quite gone thorugh a 4 oz bottle. Pretty hot and humid for much of that time... it does a good job of cooling me down so I stop sweating.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

PomPilot said:


> The vast majority of Danish commuters ride in their street clothes, and not in riding kit. Just a reminder that somewhere in the neighborhood of 30,000 people commute by bicycle in Copenhagen on a daily basis, and do not need to freshen up once they reach work.


Do ya think that maybe the climate has something to do with it?



> Denmark's mean temperature in the coldest month (February) is 0°C (32°F), and in the warmest (July) 17°C (63°F). -- Weather in Denmark - Denmark's Weather and Climate


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

LavenderLightning said:


> There's really no 'fresh as a daisy" technique without having a shower at work, is there?


I'm also in Western NY. Here's what works for me: 


Last thing before leaving home, shower, apply deodorant. 
Wear clean kit. (Where "clean" means fresh, unworn from the laundry, not "doesn't smell too bad" from the hamper.)
Cool down on arrival, (about 15 mins.)
Birdbath in the staff mens room sink
Apply fresh deodorant
Dress in work clothes.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

brucew said:


> I'm also in Western NY. Here's what works for me:
> 
> 
> Last thing before leaving home, shower, apply deodorant.
> ...


This is basically what I do. When I get changes I get *completely* changed down to fresh underwear and socks. 

The shower before you go is key. I sweat like mad and after a wipe down with a wash cloth, deodorant and new clothes I'm good to go. 

I keep 1 complete suit, shirt, tie outfit at the office. The lawyers (work in a law office) have gotten used to be in various bicycle costumes coming and going. To quote my boss "you do clean up nice!" 

I can transport a suit, loosely folded in my messenger bag and it generally doesn't get real wrinkled. Luckily my coworkers seem bad at ironing so a few wrinkles and I'm still good to go.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

planning to do some ride-to- work sometime on spring/summer... sounds like its more complicated than i thought.



I don't think i can work without taking a bath again(17 miles one way)...


----------



## lfcorrea (Oct 28, 2011)

I work in a hospital in Hawaii, but I get to use a shower when I arrive, lot easier that way. Been commuting 3 days a week for the past 3 weeks. Just got my road bike a month ago. Been loving it! 
12.5 mile commute


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Man, I feel sorry for you guys who have no showers. I ride 3-4 days a week and have a shower right above my office. I wear suits and keep three in the office, plus a blazer and slacks. I haul shirts, underwear and socks back and forth in a suitcase every 2-3 weeks. I even have my own completely enclosed bike locker. The ride is on a converted railroad line that's been paved, so I'm in traffic maybe 1/3 of a mile out of 17. Yeah, I got it good and appreciate it. This may be my last job.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

brucew said:


> Do ya think that maybe the climate has something to do with it?


It has more to do with their general approach to cycling. The Danes save the cycling kit for actual racing and race training. Commuting and grocery getting means using the bicycle as transportation, not requiring fancy clothes or equipment. Just study the photos, and you see what we American cyclists think of as utility or cargo bikes, are the norm. Not that many racing style bikes on the whole. 

Also, the temperature figures you list are for the country as a whole, and are almost 20 years old in some cases. The city of Copenhagen's summertime temperatures have been warmer the past few years , being in the mid-20's (mid to high 70's F).


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Had a shower at the old workplace, but never used it (casual enough). Used moist towelettes and gave myself time to finish sweating first. Usually this meant hiding out in the accessible bathroom for a while!


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

brucew said:


> I'm also in Western NY. Here's what works for me:
> 
> 
> Last thing before leaving home, shower, apply deodorant.
> ...


I pretty much do the same. (Now that the mornings are colder here, I may shower the night before to ensure I am dry when I head out) My ride was at 26, but managed to shave a mile off. I'm in Phoenix and the above is working well for me. I ride 5 days out of 9 in a two week period (work a 9 day/80 hr schedule). 
I can wear shirts 2x, especially since I am not outside in the heat much at all. So, I transport (in my car) 5 shirts and 3 pairs pants about every 3 - 4 wks. I bring in fresh supply of socks and underwear about every other week. A black belt and shoes stay in the office. 
So far, this is working out okay. Fortunately, I have a lot of bus options, which I may use for the ride home, which helps on a Friday night when traffic is totally messed up and helps w/ recovery for my Saturday morning ride. 
Everyday I take my used washcloth, socks and underwear home. (no stinky in the office)
The Rocket Shower stuff sounds interesting. Maybe I'll pick some up.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I commute basically every day (except when it gets super cold) but it's a short commute - sub 5 miles. We also have 2 no frills showers and one is usually free. I also have a locker to keep my stuff in. I keep a sport jacket in either the common area closet or hang one in my cubicle – just affix a hook to a wall and put a hangar on it.

I do have conferences a few times a year that are about 15 miles away and commute to those. One is in the full summer heat. No big deal – shower before leaving, get there and use baby wipes, a sink (bring a small towel), deodorant and voila…fresh as a daisy. Make sure to clean your neck well to minimize the ring around the collar.

It’s easy to get the hang of. Oh, and for your back…just ask someone in the bathroom to wipe it down with one of the baby wipes


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

BostonG said:


> . Oh, and for your back…just ask someone in the bathroom to wipe it down with one of the baby wipes



dear god I hope you are kidding


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Shower at work.

Where I live, the humidity makes a shower all but a requirement.

Riding a 10-mile commute to a suit-and-tie workplace, I need a good shower. I don't think there are enough baby wipes made to get the job done.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

brucew said:


> I'm also in Western NY. Here's what works for me:
> 
> 
> Last thing before leaving home, shower, apply deodorant.
> ...


I do the same thing, 17 miles one way. Start clean and baby wipes do the trick for all the sweaty area's and a rinse of my face and hair quickly in the sink and I'm good.

Also work in a cube and keep about 3 days worth of clean cloths in one of my desk drawers.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I know a gal who commutes to work sometimes and is a member of a gym that has multiple locations, any of which she can use with her membership. She rides to one that is about 3 blocks from her office, showers there and then goes to work. So there's another bright idea. But really, with a proper cool down, a sink, deodorant, and some wipes should do the trick.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

BostonG said:


> I know a gal who commutes to work sometimes and is a member of a gym that has multiple locations, any of which she can use with her membership. She rides to one that is about 3 blocks from her office, showers there and then goes to work. So there's another bright idea.


This is what I do, and it works out pretty nice.

My commute is 12.5 miles one way. It is my morning exercise, too, so I try to get a little work in, which leaves me needing a shower. I ride to a county rec center about 1/2 mile slightly uphill on the same road as my office. I'll hit the weightroom a few times a week for a few sets of upper body work. I shower there, put on slacks and a t-shirt, then coast down the hill to my office. My usual business dress is fairly causal -- slacks and button-up shirts. Fortunately, I have my own office, so I can keep 5 or 6 shirts hung up there, plus shoes, belt, etc. I finish getting dressed in my office. I tried keeping pants in the office, too, but I had to either take an extra pair of shorts so I had a clean one for the ride to the office, or wear sweaty shorts, which left me feeling like I needed a shower again. So I purchased several pairs of wrinkle-free slacks which seem to survive the backpack just fine.


----------

